# No Picture but Sound - Samsung LNS3241DX-XAA



## Duro4u (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Black screen with sound only on my Samsung HDTV -Model# LNS3241DX-XAA. Need help to see what is really wrong, if,it is backlit lamp?
Thanks.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Usually you can take a light to a screen without a back light and you should see something there. Flash light is usually the easiest. 
I would also check the wires, they might be bad. Move them around a little, see if there is any change. Try a different device and different input on the tv.


----------

